# Route to Oregon



## Janet Allen (Nov 22, 2018)

We are full-timers in a 2007 Cougar fifth-wheel towed by a '03 F250. We are currently in Naples, FL but want to move across the country to Portland, Oregon region at end of December/January (we will be leaving from western edge of Arkansas after family visit). 

So my question is this:  Is there any way to get to Portland without having to travel across snow/icy mountain passes? In other words, is it possible to get there without going across big mountains? Is there a path that will be more valleys/less snow/ice? Thanks in advance for any ideas.


----------

